# arrowheads



## YellowKnife (Oct 12, 2012)

Heres a peice of Briar Creek from Burke Co. Ga, 
a peice of Royal Buffalo from W. Tenn.
a peice of Bloodstone from India and
a peice of Brazillain agate with a crystal pocket.


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry, the second one is a peice of agitized sea sponge from Florida.


----------



## dtala (Oct 13, 2012)

dang nice work and beautiful rocks, esp that last one.

I made my wife an arrowhead necklace from heat treated Texas chert, had a hole in it. Nerve wracking trying to keep the hole centered as I reduced and finished the rock.


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks d,
I kinda like to work rocks with stuff in em.
Man, I love your avitar!


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Oct 16, 2012)

beautiful points nice work


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 16, 2012)

purty ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

you got some skillz brother


----------



## Bone pile (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice knappin' there,you ever get down to any of the Fla. knapp-ins?
Bone pile


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 16, 2012)

youdontknowdoya said:


> beautiful points nice work


Thank you sir!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 16, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> purty ...


Thanks Brother!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you got some skillz brother


I dis now figured it out... you jest gotta be smarter than what you is workin' with (a.k.a a rock), an I aaalllmost bout there
Thanks for the kind words,means a heap!


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 16, 2012)

Bone pile said:


> Nice knappin' there,you ever get down to any of the Fla. knapp-ins?
> Bone pile



Thanks Bp! Sorry to say I have not made it to your neck of the woods yet, but I aim to. Like to invite you to the one in N. GA. in April that is hosted by a close freind,Dave Swetmon. I know he comes to Sopchoppy.


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 16, 2012)

Those arrowheads look toooooo good to sit on a shelf. You must put them to good work as for what their intent was made for, HUNTING!!!! Great work as always one day I hope to have the time for you to show me how simple it can really be.


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 16, 2012)

we always have a great time with Dave and Capt Mike and Winston at the Sopchoppy. some awesome fish frys and good fellowship


----------



## Bone pile (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I talk to Dave S at the Knapp-inns real nice guy.I would like to get up to the Ga one one of these years.
Bone


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 17, 2012)

bronco611 said:


> Those arrowheads look toooooo good to sit on a shelf. You must put them to good work as for what their intent was made for, HUNTING!!!! Great work as always one day I hope to have the time for you to show me how simple it can really be.


Thanks bronco, be happy to show what little I know. Every rock teaches me something new.


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 17, 2012)

jcinpc said:


> we always have a great time with Dave and Capt Mike and Winston at the Sopchoppy. some awesome fish frys and good fellowship[/QUOTE
> That a Great bunch of men and I am proud to call each one my freind!Tryin come to N.Ga. in April,We have a beautiful place on the shore of Lake Alatoona in Cartersville. Never have to leave the park, it has camp grounds with bath houses and hookups. We smoke 12-14 butts and make 20 gallons of Brunswick stew on Saturday nite. Won't be the same this year, we lost one of our own this summer, Nevelle Edgar passed on after an extended illness. He and Dave started this event well over a decade ago


----------



## YellowKnife (Oct 17, 2012)

Bone pile said:


> Yeah I talk to Dave S at the Knapp-inns real nice guy.I would like to get up to the Ga one one of these years.
> Bone



Yes sir,I agree. Check my reply to jcinpc, hope ya'll join us. I already know you can knapp and I would enjoy a chance  to beat a rock with you.


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 17, 2012)

dave and mike keep wanting me to come up there but I never get to make it. With almost all  of my coral supplies gone, dont have too much coral I am willing to haul. Winston came down here to the house a few years back and I took him on a rock run and he loaded up. I will be lucky to make sopchoppy again next time.


----------

